# ***OFFICIAL***Anderson Silva vs. Yushin Okami Pre/Post Fight



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Anderson Silva vs. Yushin Okami at UFC 134 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Anderson is a counter striker who's style is designed for fighters to either come after him, or he's going to act a fool and piss the fighters off until they come after him. I don't know why most people, especially Dana, don't realize this.

Dana wants Anderson to go in there and dominate, but what he doesn't realize is that his dominant victories have come against fighters that go after him a la Chris Leben, Rich Franklin, Forrest Griffin etc. Where his victories where he's acting a fool have come against fighters that are much more conservative and wait for Anderson to make a move ex: Patrick Cote, Demaian Maia etc.

Anderson doesn't act a fool just to be a goof ball, he acts a fool so he can make his opponent mad to the point where his opponent actually decides to strike with him because that plays right into Silva's game plan. It shouldn't be a secret.

Yushin Okami is a very conservative striker that doesn't take a lot of chances. So unless he plans on going after Silva, I see Silva goof balling his way to another 5 rd UD. 
Then I think Dana's going to fire him after the fight and thats how his UFC career is going to end. Silva 29 - 4, 14-0 in the UFC, fired for goof balling on the night of August 27, 2011, there for forfeiting his middle weight title, and never showing his face in the UFC again.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> Yushin Okami is a very conservative striker that doesn't take a lot of chances. So unless he plans on going after Silva, I see Silva goof balling his way to another 5 rd UD.
> Then I think Dana's going to fire him after the fight and thats how his UFC career is going to end. Silva 29 - 4, 14-0 in the UFC, fired for goof balling on the night of August 27, 2011, there for forfeiting his middle weight title, and never showing his face in the UFC again.


Interesting prediction. Can't see it happening though.

Okami will almost certainly try a Sonnen-like strategy on Silva, but i'm not sure he has the speed to do it. Sonnen out-wrestled Okami badly so i'm not expecting Okami to do anything similar to what Chael did to Anderson.

I have Silva by KO via knee in the 3rd or 4th.

P.S. Love that drawing of Silva/Okami Kry0.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Cant wait for this fight! I personally think this is going to be a round 1 TKO with Okami collapsing to the mate after a brutal muay thai exchange pressed against the cage, Anderson is just going to outclass Okami.

I would prefer AS to completely dismantle him over 3-4 rounds though, show some of that skill that makes him #1 and put his haters to rest.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> I would prefer AS to completely dismantle him over 3-4 rounds though, show some of that skill that makes him #1 and put his haters to rest.


I don't like Silva very much, and am a legit GSP nuthugger...but I have Silva at #1 right now regardless p4p. Vitor has been awesome lately and is the 2nd best MW in the UFC and Silva punted his face a few minutes in for an easy W. One would have to hate Anderson not to have him at #1.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Anderson is a counter striker who's style is designed for fighters to either come after him, or he's going to act a fool and piss the fighters off until they come after him. I don't know why most people, especially Dana, don't realize this.


Err no. You only have to look at Silva's last fight to realize he is highly aggressive. One shot KO out of nowhere on a highly dangerous striker, that is pure offense.

I think El Guapo's prediction is most likely.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

War Andy.
Win this so you can fight Xonnen with no injuries and show everybody the world size difference in class between you two.

p.s. The best there is, the best there ever was!

p.s.2 - Reppin all nut huggers till fight night.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Silva via upkick from his back the split second Okami tries to leave his guard and to stand up, touching the ground with his feet only.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

The only thing that intrigues me about this fight is knowing that Anderson Silva is getting up there in age, and everybody slows down at some point. Great fighters lose their abilities, it's a scientific fact and will inevitably happen to all fighters, and it happens faster to fighters who rely heavily on instincts and quick reflexes. 
Could this be the fight where Anderson finally looks over the hill and on the end of his career? Tune in to find out!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Err no. You only have to look at Silva's last fight to realize he is highly aggressive. One shot KO out of nowhere on a highly dangerous striker, that is pure offense.


That's exactly the point I was getting at. 

Look at who Silva was fighting. Vitor Belfort is known for his highly aggressive striking style. If you closely analyze the fight, when Vitor started fighting conservatively, Silva started to make a bunch of crazy movements. When Vitor decided he wasn't having any of that, and started to bang with Silva, that's when he caught the flash knock out.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> That's exactly the point I was getting at.
> 
> Look at who Silva was fighting. Vitor Belfort is known for his highly aggressive striking style. If you closely analyze the fight, when Vitor started fighting conservatively, Silva started to make a bunch of crazy movements. When Vitor decided he wasn't having any of that, and started to bang with Silva, that's when he caught the flash knock out.


Vitor is a patient counter striker with deadly finishing skills. His striking style is hardly aggressive...this dude has lost fights in the past from doing his statue impression which he seems to do in varying capacity every fight.

Anderson just caught him with a big kick. Period. It wasn't a counter, he just flat out kicked him in the face.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

The more I think about it the more I see a perfect set up for another highlight reel beatdown for AS. I admit I first picked Okami to be able to get a hold of him and muscle his way to a victory but now I just see big slow Okami getting tee'd off on with vicious Muay Thai.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Vitor is a patient counter striker with deadly finishing skills. His striking style is hardly aggressive...this dude has lost fights in the past from doing his statue impression which he seems to do in varying capacity every fight.
> 
> Anderson just caught him with a big kick. Period. It wasn't a counter, he just flat out kicked him in the face.


Vitor is also known for showing up in some fights, and Statue of Libertying in others.

Regardless of whether Vitor's style is aggressive or not, the point that I'm trying to make Anderson only fights fighters that or going to fight him. When he fought Vitor, it is clear that Vitor's intentions were to be the aggressor as soon as Anderson began to do those antics. That was when Anderson caught Vitor with that front kick. I'm not saying that it was a counter strike. I'm saying it wasn't until before then that Vitor began to fight Anderson.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Okami will lose from pure exhuastion/beat down. I do believe Anderson Silva has a lot of pent up anger and Yushin will have the honor in receiving this gift especially now that he's training with Fail Chodenen. 

Somewhere along the fight Anerson is going to land a very unique strike. It'll be his msg to Yushin and a gift for all the Brazillians and fans.

Maybe a Capoiera kick.


----------



## DonGambino (Aug 17, 2011)

As long as Yushin is juicing like sonnen(lol JK).. im predicting a first round ko by high kick


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Anderson KO. Okami will try to wrestle him for sure but he will get destroyed in the clinch with knees.
Silva KO clinch knees 3rd round.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Okami by knockout. :thumb02:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Anderson is way to elusive and technical on the feet for Okami, who is simply to slow to use his wrestling effectively in this fight. Expect another highlight reel finish by Silva, and more hate from doubters afterwards.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I don't really see any good reason to pick Okami in this one...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I don't really see any good reason to pick Okami in this one...


Because it's more fun. Plus if I'm right I get to say "I told you so". :thumb02:


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

AS nuthugger here, and I've bet everything I have that Silva KO/TKO's Okami.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

lol I predict an AS win here, easily. BUT....gonzagas head kick vs cro cop haunts me lol how crazy would that be huh?!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I will openly admit I voted for Okami just because I feel he is the best fight and the best chance of beating AS at 185 currently. I think Okami has the best chance to beat AS via decision, I really don't think finishing AS is an option unless AS gets hurt somehow and has to tap due to injury more than actual pain inflicted (a la Shogun vs Coleman).

BUT I won't bet $.05 on it. I think AS will win, probably in the form of a KO, but I think Okami has a way more legit chance than people give him credit for, a fact I have been spouting off on these forums for a couple years now.


----------



## bando661 (Aug 17, 2011)

Anderson skill level is just to high for okami to deal with, not only striking but even if he does get taken down he has show he can submit almost anyone. Okami has awesome wrestling, the only problem is getting in that close to Silva is dangerous for anyone. I see okami sitting back the first round and Anderson doing the same, until okami tries that first shot. Then im hoping anyways AS unleashes some vicious combo's that we can watch for years to come.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I may have to represent, as most if not all of Yushin's nuthuggers seem to have disappeared.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I just want to see okami get his ass kicked so i can see how chael spins it since he been backing okami.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks like Okami's main focus in training camp is takedowns, top and bottom positioning. Which means he already knows he's beat in the striking dept...no brainer. 

Saw footage of Anderson doing high altitude training which means he IS PREPARED for a five rounder. 

I don't think this fight is going to be a blitz. It might very well be a five round war with Anderson Silva coming out on top with the UD. Yushin is gonna get punished, but he will probably score some points with some takedowns winning at least one round if not two. 

Anderson Silva by UD and FOTN candidate!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Okami's gonna take this

I see another illegal up kick comin.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I would have picked Okami if it was during a different time but not now. Anderson has got a lot going for him at the moment so i see him being even more motivated and ready to go beast mode.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Whenever Silva is seen around Seagal he knocks people out in some fancy way.

Well then, what could this possibly mean?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

He is gonna get wrecked when he gets out wrestled and gives up his back?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Anderson Silva by something crazy.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

1st round submission by spider web choke!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think this fight is being overhyped. Okami is no match for Silva, not to say he doesn't have a punchers chance.


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Anderson will make Okami look slow. Will pick him apart and finish with knees in 3rd or 4th.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't find the weigh ins and pre-fight conference. Anybody with a link?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> Can't find the weigh ins and pre-fight conference. Anybody with a link?


Check the UFC board - I already posted a link mate  Starts in 1hour 25minutes


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Okamireem needs to be really quick to win this fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

FinallyOkami gets his well deserved shot.

Great for him. Too bad he's fighting Silva.

Normally, there is a chance of Silva going in a fight unmotivated and stuff like that - ex: Mai, Lites, Cote - but not this time.

1. fighting in front of his home crowd
2. avenging his last "loss"

That's gotta mean a lot for him.

Okami has the tools to beat Silva, but i'm not sure he will know how to use them on fight night.

His only chance is to take Silva down early on in the fight and grind on him. Try to tire him out.
And repeat the process in the coming rounds.

Fortunatelly for him, he has the necessary BJJ to not get subbed like Sonnen.
But, unfortunatelly for Okami he doesn't have Sonnen's wrestling skills - especially his TDs.

Should be a good fight.

I don't see Anderson going for the kill early on.

He might try and get aggressive later in 1st rd.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys, Chael Sonnen broke it down for us on MMA Live










I guess you can argue that this isn't that far off base. The problem with breakdowns like this is that there is equal weight out into each category regardless of how big an advantage a fighter has.

I think Anderson has a massive striking advantage, a small submissions advantage, and the rest are pretty even (Okami probably takes wrestling).


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Striking - AS
Wrestling - Okami (small adv)
Subs - AS (small adv)
Cardio - Even
X Factor - AS undeniably

although may I add splitting up MMA into fields like this almost never works, all you need is a big difference in one discipline.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

All I know is X-Factor sides with Anderson by a LOT.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Okami's wrestling advantage is equally as big as Anderson's striking advantage. I think submissions and cardio won't play a factor. Plus "X-factor"? What the hell is that? The possibility of aliens landing in the ring and abducting one of the fighters? That's not a real category.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chael isnt an idiot, its just that his favorite hobby is trying to talk Silva down. That is why he gave Okami the advantage in all of the catagories except striking. Silva has never had a problem with his gas tank, at least not in the UFC. He has a much better sub game then Okami, he caught Travis Lutter in a triangle (people forget that Travis Lutter is actually a pretty good black belt because he tends to look unmotivated). The X factor? Guess it depends on how you look at it, but I see it as the ability to make special things happen. Silva does it all the time, Okami never does. Chael is a douche.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I think Okami's wrestling advantage is equally as big as Anderson's striking advantage. I think submissions and cardio won't play a factor. Plus "X-factor"? What the hell is that? The possibility of aliens landing in the ring and abducting one of the fighters? That's not a real category.


R u super serial??


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Okami via DQ as Silva up kick KO'd him again with a smile on his face then retires afterwards.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Okami via DQ as Silva up kick KO'd him again with a smile on his face then retires afterwards.


I would lol for 3 years straight if that happened. :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's a little analasys for those interested:



> Seconds after Anderson Silva beat Rich Franklin for the second time, "The Spider" was already in celebratory mode when UFC commentator Joe Rogan raised a question that sounded a bit hyperbolic.
> 
> "Who," he asked, "can stop that man?"
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

My Heart says Okami edges it out.
My Head says Silva convincingly.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I think Okami's wrestling advantage is equally as big as Anderson's striking advantage. I think submissions and cardio won't play a factor. Plus "X-factor"? What the hell is that? The possibility of aliens landing in the ring and abducting one of the fighters? That's not a real category.


Ahaha. Look at it in this perspective, has AS ever been outstruck? No. Has okami been outwrestled? yes. Watch the last fight, Silva only went to the ground because he was going for a choke. Everyone is cracking silva for his wrestling but the only person to TRUELY expose his wrestling is sonnen. Hendo got him down as silva was going for the kill. His wrestling isnt nearly as bad as people want to believe. Chael is the only person at 185 who can beat AS, you can believe that. Okami will get raped early, same as last fight. Silva is gonna stay on his outside because he knows okami wants to clinch in go for takedowns, expect alot of kicks, and then when okami gets frustrated because he cant get the clinch and shoots for a takedown, expect a big knee. Silva 1st round tko.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

All I know is every wrestler he fought took him down and to my knowledge they don't have a wrestling trainer at Blackhouse. And I know Okami has been working with the guy who outwrestled Anderson for 23 minutes.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Munoz


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

...is not with Blackhouse anymore. And during the time he was I'm sure he visited the L.A. gym, not the one in Rio.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure how he does it, but Okami.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

OKAMI decision


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Okami with the pimp intro music..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Silva via something special.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

When Silva ends this his title-reign reaching five years is nothing but at mere formality  (October 14th)


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm expecting Silva to take this...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bye bye Silva's hat.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm getting that funny feeling I always get when Silva fights - I love this stuff man!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Here it comes. First round KO via flying knee.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yushin Ocalmi.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No touching gloves...?! WOW...

Is it me or Anderson in bigge than Okami?!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope Okami is waiting for Silva's attack before he goes for the TD, otherwise he's having a looong night


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

round 1 okami


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

About time someone decided to use a gameplan.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice takedowns to all the silva haters


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> round 1 okami


Definitely. My heart pounds when okami exchanges with him


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just a little headkick as if to say "I got ya"


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Silva seemed to be aware of Okami's possible TDs early on.

If he goes all offence though...he will destroy Yushin.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Silva has went into kill mode.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Amazing. Makes it look so easy.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy shit. Greatest fighter in UFC, period. Lucky I placed some credits right before the fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It was innevitable.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

That was AMAZING wow


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

tsk tsk, he should have went for takedowns, YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS! SONNEN-SILVA 2


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn. I tip my hat.

Sonnen-Silva II, please.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Silva was in cruise control. Looks like he exerted hardly any effort at all.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hate on that! CHILD'S PLAY!!!

BLACK HOUSE HATTRICK!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Hand of God...... Anderson has them.

Dear ******* lord, what a beast.


----------



## irishman0 (May 4, 2009)

He totally fucked with his head. The only fighter who will ever beat him is one one who doesn't play in to his games.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rofl...


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Because apparently Okami is the person to defeat AS.... 

That ladies and gentlemen is your GOAT, P4P#1 whatever you want to call it. Im speechless.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson is God.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

wow....


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He didn't even try.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't know what Yushins game plan was though. Standing in front of a killer like that.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Okami, Griffin, Marquardt... all went into 'fear' mode.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Fuckin Okami, where were the takedowns?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Sonnen doesn't deserve a rematch but since Dana White is a fuckign dumbass he'll make it. Sonnen should BEAT someone before getting a title shot , not getting one handed to him ffs especially all the crap he's done


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

that was a joke


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Sonnen doesn't deserve a rematch but since Dana White is a fuckign dumbass he'll make it. Sonnen should BEAT someone before getting a title shot , not getting one handed to him ffs especially all the crap he's done


Atleast Sonnen didn't piss himself once Anderson started to look confident. Everyone else he's fought has. Okami looked like a little girl in the 2nd round once Anderson got loose.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Sonnen doesn't deserve a rematch but since Dana White is a fuckign dumbass he'll make it. Sonnen should BEAT someone before getting a title shot , not getting one handed to him ffs especially all the crap he's done


You mean like Brian Stann? :confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Sonnen doesn't deserve a rematch but since Dana White is a fuckign dumbass he'll make it. Sonnen should BEAT someone before getting a title shot , not getting one handed to him ffs especially all the crap he's done


you dummy hes fighting stann for the title shot and i cant wait for sonnen-silva 2


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Fedor 31-4, Silva 31-4... Silva is GOAT!

BTW Okami hasn't been KO/TKO'd since 2003!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Damn. I tip my hat.
> 
> Sonnen-Silva II, please.


LOL - Damn right!

At this moment, Silva seems to be like somekind of UNBEATABALE MONSTER...and *humanity's only hope is one guy named Chael Sonnen.
*

:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

NotDylan said:


> You mean like Brian Stann? :confused02:


:thumbsup:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CMON CHAEL yewww


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Atleast Sonnen didn't piss himself once Anderson started to look confident. Everyone else he's fought has. Okami looked like a little girl in the 2nd round once Anderson got loose.


Okami fought him before and got fucked up. He had no chance really. Even if his wrestling has improved since then(Silva stuffed all of his takedowns easily that fight) he probably doesn't have the confidence to really pull it off.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

What a pathetic performance by Okami. Goes to show the dude shouldn't have been in there in the first place. This was a waste of Silva's time and our's. Silva only has so many fights left before he's going to retire and we need to be making use of them. Get Chael Sonnen in there or GSP next. Im tired of of these joke fight's. 

Sorry im just infuriated by Okami's complete lack of game plan. He abandoned his shit after getting stuffed once....Pathetic man. Congrats to Silva though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anderson Silva Is My F**ing Hero!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe i'm the only one, but I get goosebumps when Anderson fights, talk about precision striking. This guy is our generations legend.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Holly **** no its official:

"Greatest fight ever"


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Literally no one in the MW division stands a chance against this guy. Okami hasn't been TKO'ed for god knows how long and AS knocked him down with 2 jabs.

Okami's plan was obvious to push against the fence, go for takedowns. He did try but it simply didnt work. Once AS started hitting him he wanted no part of it. 

Wow..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> What a pathetic performance by Okami. Goes to show the dude shouldn't have been in there in the first place. This was a waste of Silva's time and our's. Silva only has so many fights left before he's going to retire and we need to be making use of them. Get Chael Sonnen in there or GSP next. Im tired of of these joke fight's.
> 
> Sorry im just infuriated by Okami's complete lack of game plan. He abandoned his shit after getting stuffed once....Pathetic man. Congrats to Silva though.


Why do people think fighters can just change their entire style of fighting on a whim? Okami has NEVER been a get in your face, lock his hands around you and dump you kind of fighter. He's a judo guy with a methodical counter boxing game(which failed miserably this fight) and extremely stout defensive wrestling.

The best he tried to do was shove Anderson against the fence, clinch box him and take him down, but Anderson got the better of THAT too with the knees to the body that bothered Okami greatly.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

.






<--------------- #1


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Fuckin Okami, where were the takedowns?


Just because he trains with Sonnen, doesn't mean he magically aquired his wrestling skills over night.

Was that the best (only) way to stop Silva?! Probably YES!

But, Okami is nowhere near Sonnen in terms of wrestling. 
Sonnen is 2 classes above him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

As much as I hate Chael, at least that dude came to fight. He didnt get scared, he didnt freak out, he stuck to a gameplan for the entire fight. Okami lost his shit once he figured out he wasnt taking Silva down anytime soon. Damn, I hope whoever gets the next shot comes in with a pair of balls and a good gameplan.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Literally no one in the MW division stands a chance against this guy. Okami hasn't been TKO'ed for god knows how long and AS knocked him down with 2 jabs.
> 
> Okami's plan was obvious to push against the fence, go for takedowns. He did try but it simply didnt work. Once AS started hitting him he wanted no part of it.
> 
> Wow..


chael sonnen rematch is the only competitive fight and everyone knows it


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Another one for the bodycount


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bring on Silva vs sonnen two... I want to see that shit more than a super fight. Its either silva was hurt or sonnen really dropped him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Standard Silva. Okami was petrified of him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

okami didnt listen to a damn word chael told him, he said get in there and cut off the distance and just keep grappling with him and dont be scared by his mystique


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love how everyone is ripping Okami a new arsehole. The dude came, did his best to implement his game plan, got nervous when it didn't work out, and that spelled his demise. I'd probably fold were Anderson to begin shattering my face, as well. Fighters are human, people... we know Okami is good, so there's no need to be calling him pathetic. That he's not on Silva's level shouldn't be a slight against him.

Some fecking respect for these fighters would sure be nice.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Anderson alone is always worth the PPV price for me. Whenever Anderson goes beast mode like he did to start the second round it's over, it doesn't matter what you do your getting knocked out. He did it to Forrest and did it in the 2nd round of the Hendo fight. Time is the only thing I can see stopping this guy. He could have ended that fight anytime he wanted to, Okami's TD attempts weren't even close.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Damn. I tip my hat.
> 
> Sonnen-Silva II, please.


Umm, NO!:sarcastic12:

Waste of time. You could give him Sonnen, Henderson, hell give the guy GSP and at the end of the day... Silva is going to f'k them up like he does everyone else. And don't give me that "Sonnen had him for 5 rounds nonsense"... Silva was injured and if they meet again, Sonnen will be lucky to get past 3rounds. 

Bottom line, Silva needs to move up even he does not want too. Fights against guys like Shogun Rua & Lyoto Machida are the ones I wanna see.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i think okami thought he'd have the clinch advantage (must have never seen silva vs franklin) but after fail at that he had no back up plan... and even if he did.. it's anderson silva. it's not that okami sucked, it's just silva is that great:thumb02:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I love how everyone is ripping Okami a new arsehole. The dude came, did his best to implement his game plan, got nervous when it didn't work out, and that spelled his demise. I'd probably fold were Anderson to begin shattering my face, as well. Fighters are human, people... we know Okami is good, so there's no need to be calling him pathetic. That he's not on Silva's level shouldn't be a slight against him.
> 
> Some fecking respect for these fighters would sure be nice.


Welcome to the internet chief, are you new?


We need Silva/Sonnen II or Silva/GSP finally. Would like to see a competitive fight Silva fight(Sonnen)and would like Silva to show GSP how its done.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> What a pathetic performance by Okami. Goes to show the dude shouldn't have been in there in the first place. This was a waste of Silva's time and our's. Silva only has so many fights left before he's going to retire and we need to be making use of them. Get Chael Sonnen in there or GSP next. Im tired of of these joke fight's.
> 
> Sorry im just infuriated by Okami's complete lack of game plan. He abandoned his shit after getting stuffed once....Pathetic man. Congrats to Silva though.





Roflcopter said:


> Why do people think fighters can just change their entire style of fighting on a whim? Okami has NEVER been a get in your face, lock his hands around you and dump you kind of fighter. He's a judo guy with a methodical counter boxing game(which failed miserably this fight) and extremely stout defensive wrestling.
> 
> The best he tried to do was shove Anderson against the fence, clinch box him and take him down, but Anderson got the better of THAT too with the knees to the body that bothered Okami greatly.


I agree with the "Copter guy".

Okami was never a great wrestler.

I get the impression, people really got their hopes up to see a repeat of the Sonnen vs Silva fight, especially when all the media was writing articles and showing Sonnen and Okami training hard together.

Training is one thing - putting it together in a fight, is a completely different story.

It took Sonnen a lifetime to be the wrestler he is - a guy with an almost perfect skillset + style + gameplan + attitude to defeat Silva.

Does anyone believe, 2 years of training alongside Sonnen, will make Okami the same?! LOL


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I love how everyone is ripping Okami a new arsehole. The dude came, did his best to implement his game plan, got nervous when it didn't work out, and that spelled his demise. I'd probably fold were Anderson to begin shattering my face, as well. Fighters are human, people... we know Okami is good, so there's no need to be calling him pathetic. That he's not on Silva's level shouldn't be a slight against him.
> 
> Some fecking respect for these fighters would sure be nice.


Exactly, he got hit with some hard shots its no wonder he went back to what he knew best. The thing is the AS haters would rather criticise Okami for 'not bringing it' instead of just admiring just how good Anderson is to make a top 3 MW look that bad.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Give credit where credit is due. Can people stop bashing Okami just because he failed to implement his gameplan? It's not as simple as going in and taking Anderson down, and taking him down doesn't mean you're going to win. Kenflo said it best.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The_Sandman said:


> Umm, NO!:sarcastic12:
> 
> Waste of time. You could give him Sonnen, Henderson, hell give the guy GSP and at the end of the day... Silva is going to f'k them up like he does everyone else. And don't give me that "Sonnen had him for 5 rounds nonsense"... Silva was injured and if they meet again, Sonnen will be lucky to get past 3rounds.
> 
> Bottom line, Silva needs to move up even he does not want too. Fights against guys like Shogun Rua & Lyoto Machida are the ones I wanna see.


I'm sorry. I didn't realize you had some magical crystal ball whereby you could predict the future. Sonnen had him for 4.5 rounds, and that isn't nonsense... watch the freaking fight. It's fact. :sarcastic12:


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I love how everyone is ripping Okami a new arsehole. The dude came, did his best to implement his game plan, got nervous when it didn't work out, and that spelled his demise. I'd probably fold were Anderson to begin shattering my face, as well. Fighters are human, people... we know Okami is good, so there's no need to be calling him pathetic. That he's not on Silva's level shouldn't be a slight against him.
> 
> Some fecking respect for these fighters would sure be nice.


Here I agree with you.:thumbsup:

Even though Silva is a 'bad-ass mutherF'ker' there's no reason to 'bash' the dude he beat up. That's the way the game goes, one wins and one loses. Bottom line, if you wanna some more competive match-ups, they gotta give him better competition. That's just a fact.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Why do people think fighters can just change their entire style of fighting on a whim? Okami has NEVER been a get in your face, lock his hands around you and dump you kind of fighter. He's a judo guy with a methodical counter boxing game(which failed miserably this fight) and extremely stout defensive wrestling.
> 
> The best he tried to do was shove Anderson against the fence, clinch box him and take him down, but Anderson got the better of THAT too with the knees to the body that bothered Okami greatly.


I didnt ask him to change his entire style on a whim. He had a game plan for the first 3 minutes. He ate one knee and ABANDONED IT. It just went out the window and there was nothing involved after that except him eating leather. Im not asking Okami to bum rush anyone. I am asking him to stick to the game plan which he was winning the first round with until he pissed his pant's and ran scared.

There was no judo involved so let's not play that game. Im not discrediting Anderson. the dude get's his props but Okami fell to pieces in front of the world tonight. to deny that is asinine. 

I realise I'm coming off heated and I apologise but I wanted war's tonight and feel cheated is all.

I guess my main point is don't step in to fight the big boy's if you can't even win the war in your head. To many guy's letting things get between their ear's.


----------



## Cabeci (Aug 28, 2011)

In my opinion, whenever the spider is going to fight someone must break his ribs and give the opponent steroids. That is the only way someone can beat him.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't realize you had some magical crystal ball whereby you could predict the future. Sonnen had him for 4.5 rounds, and that isn't nonsense... watch the freaking fight. It's fact. :sarcastic12:



4.5??? What are you, some f'king mathematician?

4.5 or 5... it doesnt matter. Once again, Sonnen lost. :thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I love how everyone is ripping Okami a new arsehole. The dude came, did his best to implement his game plan, got nervous when it didn't work out, and that spelled his demise. I'd probably fold were Anderson to begin shattering my face, as well. Fighters are human, people... we know Okami is good, so there's no need to be calling him pathetic. That he's not on Silva's level shouldn't be a slight against him.
> 
> Some fecking respect for these fighters would sure be nice.


Yep, it's just their way of trying to tarnish a win that dominant. Okami earned his title shot, came with a plan, Silva beat him....badly. "Oh but he didn't stick to his gameplan," maybe that's because he took a knee, then took a jab that dropped him when he had the slightest hint of trying to come in again. Show some respect to Anderson as well for being that good.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think this was just an example of people deluding themselves and then being disappointed. As MMA fans seem to ALWAYS do. 

See Tito vs Rashad.

There really wasn't any reason to not favour Anderson immensely.

I'm not sure why anyone would've thought that Okami would just come in guns blazing and blast doubling Silva across the octagon. Especially when they had fought years prior and that could definitely be used as a pretty decent reference point.

Granted, Okami has improved a lot since then, but in other areas...mainly his boxing and defensive wrestling....and making improvements doesn't change your temperament as a fighter...he's not suddenly going to be more aggressive.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man **** okami, no disrespect to the guy he is one hell of a fighter. But anderson silva is on another level. Its like having michael Jordan up against anybody. U can't take away anything from okami he probably go back like vitor,chael and destroy everyone in the mw division.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

The_Sandman said:


> 4.5??? What are you, some f'king mathematician?
> 
> 4.5 or 5... it doesnt matter. Once again, Sonnen lost. :thumb02:


Whilst being roided up against Anderson with a busted rib 

I would love to see the rematch though, just to hear all these people eat there own words. AS by TKO.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The_Sandman said:


> Bottom line, if you wanna some more competive match-ups, they gotta give him better competition. That's just a fact.


And who would that be?


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Emericanaddict said:


> I didnt ask him to change his entire style on a whim. He had a game plan for the first 3 minutes. He ate one knee and ABANDONED IT. It just went out the window and there was nothing involved after that except him eating leather. Im not asking Okami to bum rush anyone. I am asking him to stick to the game plan which he was winning the first round with until he pissed his pant's and ran scared.
> 
> There was no judo involved so let's not play that game. Im not discrediting Anderson. the dude get's his props but Okami fell to pieces in front of the world tonight. to deny that is asinine.
> 
> ...


Maybe he didn't like what he was feeling while he was clinching with Anderson? When a fighter clinches, they can feel what they can and can't do.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> Whilst being roided up against Anderson with a busted rib
> 
> I would love to see the rematch though, just to hear all these people eat there own words. AS by TKO.


I'm with you, bro.. 
Silva > Sonnen 2 :fight02:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

To anyone implying that im trying to tarnish Silva's win, I would like to say that you are off base my friends. Silva is amazing but nothing irks me more than when a fighter is doing fine and then shit's the bed for no reason other than he got between his own ears. 

I didn't see any way Okami was going to win this and I didn't pick him to win but judging by his performance he shouldn't have been there tonight. This should have been the Sonnen rematch or the GSP fight. I know how good Silva is and I don't want these water fights where Silva just runs through the competition that we know isn't on his level. 

I know this is selfish of me and that Okami deserved his shot but as a fan who want's to see Silva challenged this just seemed like a waste of time to me when we know he's on a limited time scale for how long he will continue his fight career.

Goodnight guy's the angry white boy is going to bed. I know im rambling and not making any good point's so feel free to disregard everything ive said. I must slumber.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Silva prevails once again and the haters are left in sorrow where they will remain for the entire duration of his UFC career.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

box said:


> And who would that be?


Personally, I would like to see him fight Shogun or Machida... Anyone else at MW does not stand a chance. Guys like Sonnen & Stann are good, but they are not great. 
Anderson Silva is POUND 4 POUND the best in the world...

Again, we are talking POUND 4 POUND :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

A lot of LOL comments.

I guess a lot of people expected Okami to perform exactly like Sonnen, because they train together.


I believe Okami started doubting himself once he noticed he couldn't get Silva down with his 1st attempt.
And when doubt settles in your mind...you're f*ucked.

_PS: for everyone who trashtalks Okami: guy earned his right to fight Silva. He tried and failed. 

And the world didn't end. What do you know...

Respect for him because he stepped to the challenge._


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> I know this is selfish of me and that Okami deserved his shot but as a fan who want's to see Silva challenged this just seemed like a waste of time to me when we know he's on a limited time scale for how long he will continue his fight career.


Silva is the champ though, so he has to fight the number 1 contender, which was Okami. You can't have a Sonnen rematch over and over until Sonnen wins, so other than him, Silva will do what he did tonight.


----------



## Cabeci (Aug 28, 2011)

box said:


> And who would that be?





Steroid Steve said:


> Maybe he didn't like what he was feeling while he was clinching with Anderson?





Emericanaddict said:


> To anyone implying that im trying to tarnish Silva's win, I would like to say that you are off base my friends. Silva is amazing but nothing irks me more than when a fighter is doing fine and then shit's the bed for no reason other than he got between his own ears.
> 
> I didn't see any way Okami was going to win this and I didn't pick him to win but judging by his performance he shouldn't have been there tonight. This should have been the Sonnen rematch or the GSP fight. I know how good Silva is and I don't want these water fights where Silva just runs through the competition that we know isn't on his level.
> 
> ...


Man, there is no way he could stick to any plan.

Yushin before the fight: I'm going to use my superior clinch to take him down and pound.

Yushin during the first round: 
****, my clinch isn't superior.
****, I can't take him down
****, he is a better striker
****.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL @ everyone saying they are tired of seeing Anderson fight unworthy opponents. There is NO ONE at MW that can stand with him. Period. Rich Franklin did the best at it and he still got creamed. Anderson has refused to make a permanent move to LHW. Until he goes there to face Jones, Machida, Rampage, Evans, and Shogun, stop complaining. The world just can't produce a MW to stop this guy.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> LOL @ everyone saying they are tired of seeing Anderson fight unworthy opponents. There is NO ONE at MW that can stand with him. Period. Rich Franklin did the best at it and he still got creamed. Anderson has refused to make a permanent move to LHW. Until he goes there to face Jones, Machida, Rampage, Evans, and Shogun, stop complaining. The world just can't produce a MW to stop this guy.


This. Its not because Okami is no good, its because Anderson is TOO good. The guy is head and shoulders above everyone at MW. The guy is the #1 P4P King well ahead of GSP. GSP will have to beat Anderson to take the crown its the only way. Now I know, Anderson is just that amazing, I was blown away tonight.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

To the 'douche-bag' loser who gave me negative feedback by stating "*WRONG ATTITUDE*": 

Stop hiding behind the disapproval and grow a f'king pair of nutz. If you don't like what I have to say then quote me and state your opinion. Don't be a lil' bitch and hit me up annonymously:thumb02:


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Apart from the fact Anderson looked on top of his game and therefore almost unbeatable, I thought Okami quit in that fight, as he did in their first. He got caught, but didn't look hurt, yet just lay on his back and took the beating knowing it would end quick.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> LOL @ everyone saying they are tired of seeing Anderson fight unworthy opponents. There is NO ONE at MW that can stand with him. Period. Rich Franklin did the best at it and he still got creamed. Anderson has refused to make a permanent move to LHW. Until he goes there to face Jones, Machida, Rampage, Evans, and Shogun, stop complaining. The world just can't produce a MW to stop this guy.


I agree 100% :thumbsup:

He needs to move up in weight. I know he said he would not do that, but its obvious now that there is just no competition at Middleweight.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

anderton46 said:


> Apart from the fact Anderson looked on top of his game and therefore almost unbeatable, I thought Okami quit in that fight, as he did in their first. He got caught, but didn't look hurt, yet just lay on his back and took the beating knowing it would end quick.


I agree, I just came back from the bar a little disappointed. I mean yea sure he was fighting Anderson, but it looked like Okami also quit tonight. The guy was fighting for Japan or so he said, but once he curled up, he stayed curled up. I was just disappointed in Yushin in that he didnt put up more fight to try to recover.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

anderton46 said:


> Apart from the fact Anderson looked on top of his game and therefore almost unbeatable, I thought Okami quit in that fight, as he did in their first. He got caught, but didn't look hurt, yet just lay on his back and took the beating knowing it would end quick.


Come on now, 1st knock down maybe, second knockdown, he was hurt. And how did Okami quit in their first fight when he was pretty much KO'd by a ninja kick and the fight was over?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

two words, one word, owned.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The_Sandman said:


> 4.5??? What are you, some f'king mathematician?
> 
> 4.5 or 5... it doesnt matter. Once again, Sonnen lost. :thumb02:





The_Sandman said:


> To the 'douche-bag' loser who gave me negative feedback by stating "*WRONG ATTITUDE*":
> 
> Stop hiding behind the disapproval and grow a f'king pair of nutz. If you don't like what I have to say then quote me and state your opinion. Don't be a lil' bitch and hit me up annonymously:thumb02:


Did i forget to sign my name?! Sorry about that...

I didn't neg you for your opinion. 
It was because of this reply:



> What are you, some f'king mathematician?


It is a wrong attitude towards a poster that was/is no way aggressive in his posts and only tried to express an opinion.

_PS: feel free to hit me back with a neg...although it will have absolutely zero effect

Have a nice day_


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

like a boss limba


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

The_Sandman said:


> Umm, NO!:sarcastic12:
> 
> Waste of time. You could give him Sonnen, Henderson, hell give the guy GSP and at the end of the day... Silva is going to f'k them up like he does everyone else. And don't give me that "Sonnen had him for 5 rounds nonsense"... Silva was injured and if they meet again, Sonnen will be lucky to get past 3rounds.
> 
> Bottom line, Silva needs to move up even he does not want too. Fights against guys like Shogun Rua & Lyoto Machida are the ones I wanna see.


Silva is not gonna fight his Machida, thats his friend. But I agree with you that he needs to move up. Shogun, JBJ and Evans is who I want to see Silva fight. That is the only competition left for this guy. I don't care for roided sonnen or a greased up GSP.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Man **** okami, no disrespect to the guy he is one hell of a fighter. But anderson silva is on another level. Its like having michael Jordan up against anybody. U can't take away anything from okami he probably go back like vitor,chael and destroy everyone in the mw division.


Yea and just like Vitor they will only be gatekeepers, unless Silva retires or moves up.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Seriously when Silva puts his hands down I just start to lol cause I know that's the end of the fight. Once his hands are down Silva's opponent should just walk out the ring cause it's pretty much over.. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

LHW is were anderson would get challenged, Silva would kill GSP, and whoever wins the Sonnen-Stann fight will get killed to,, I will be honest the only person in this world I think that has the ability to even give him a fight is John Jones and (as bad as I hate him) Rashad Evans, but Evans hasn't got the chin to face Silva, John Jones might not but know one knows he hasn't been hit yet.,,, , Sonnen vs. Silva 2 would be funny, Silva would kill Sonnen in a second fight and as usuall the haters are hating, lolollloll,, funny to me, Silva is a machine just face it,:thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

So disappointed In Okami. By the 2nd round he looked like a deer In the headlights. Silva was doing the "Forrest thing" were he was dropping his hands, Okami didnt do shit.. 

Nah, let Sonnen have another go. Thats the only man who Isnt scared shitless of this guy


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

jongurley said:


> LHW is were anderson would get challenged, Silva would kill GSP, and whoever wins the Sonnen-Stann fight will get killed to,, I will be honest the only person in this world I think that has the ability to even give him a fight is John Jones and (as bad as I hate him) Rashad Evans, but Evans hasn't got the chin to face Silva, John Jones might not but know one knows he hasn't been hit yet.,,, , Sonnen vs. Silva 2 would be funny, Silva would kill Sonnen in a second fight and as usuall the haters are hating, lolollloll,, funny to me, Silva is a machine just face it,:thumbsup:


I find it funny how you bash Sonnen if they did reamatch than talk about haters "Hating."

Way to be a hypocrite.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> So disappointed In Okami. By the 2nd round he looked like a deer In the headlights. Silva was doing the "Forrest thing" were he was dropping his hands, Okami didnt do shit..
> 
> Nah, let Sonnen have another go. Thats the only man who Isnt scared shitless of this guy


lol he will be when he gets in there with a healthy silva. That is looking to knock his ass out rather than submit him this time.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> lol he will be when he gets in there with a healthy silva. That is looking to knock his ass out rather than submit him this time.


Sure.. "healthy". Belive whatever Ed Soares says
Im sure the commision would've let Anderson fight all "semi-dead and injured" like most Silva fanboys claim he was


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Sure.. "healthy". Belive whatever Ed Soares says
> Im sure the commision would've let Anderson fight all "semi-dead and injured" like most Silva fanboys claim he was


Well they allowed chael to fight even though he admit to take a ban substance before the fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol people actually thought Okami would win. Like Silva said himself, "don't train with losers if you want to win" haha best UFC in years.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

monkey024 said:


> I find it funny how you bash Sonnen if they did reamatch than talk about haters "Hating."
> 
> Way to be a hypocrite.



I can assure you I am not hating,, you don't hate on someone when they lose the fight,, LOL,,, Sonnen had his
18 1/2 min of glory,,, NEXT:thumb02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Man, it was tough watching Yushin get Forrest Griffin'ed out there. 

I thought he could've used a lot more head movement and applied more pressure in moving forward. 

I still had to represent Okami, as his support had completely evaporated over the months, due to inactivity, and of course due to a couple of scintillating performances from Anderson himself. 

Anderson is one of the few transcendent performers in all of sports. It's amazing that he remains such a terrible draw, however.


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Didn't Andersons kick land to the back of the head? Is that legal? :confused02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Kosei Inoue said:


> Didn't Andersons kick land to the back of the head? Is that legal? :confused02:


Whoa!? A fellow Dane on MMAF? Welcome buddy!

And the "strikes to the back of the head" rule is only really being used in grappling situations. It's hard to foresee you opponents exact head-movement while you are throwing strikes yourself, so it was a fight-incident, noone was to blame


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> lol people actually thought Okami would win. Like Silva said himself, "don't train with losers if you want to win" haha best UFC in years.


 beatdown would have been worse without chael, he followed the gameplan for one round


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Whoa!? A fellow Dane on MMAF? Welcome buddy!
> 
> And the "strikes to the back of the head" rule is only really being used in grappling situations. It's hard to foresee you opponents exact head-movement while you are throwing strikes yourself, so it was a fight-incident, noone was to blame


Ahh ok! It's me Kristoffer from danish mmaforum dk


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Lovely 

Great to see you in here, this is my neck of the woods  I've been alot more active in here than I have over at mmaforum.dk :/ Guess I stuck with this place because it's where I started out

BTW Bisping seems to think he could do better:



> @bisping
> _anderson did great, but I would give him a way better fight than that. No disrespect to Yushin._


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

just watched the fight replay, this fight was insanely intense, most of it might have happened in the fighter's mind rather than the feet or hands, but it was extremely impressive, the intensity.

I don't see anyone other than GSP (the agressive GSP of the beginnings but with today's skillset) or sonnen with the tools to beat Silva: confidence, agression, technique on the feet and outstanding TD


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Extremely impressive, Silva is on another level. It's great watching him rule MW, but I'd love to see him move up. I'd like to see Stann have a crack at him, but everyone else I think would be a repeat of tonight.

There are MW's who can make it scrappy and put Anderson on his back, but I don't think they pose much danger at all and the more competetive fights interest me more.

Unfortunately Dana is still contemplating Silva vs GSP... yawn.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Silva is ******* scary and just plain evil. Feeling out your opponent, making him comfortable in the first round and then just making him shit his pants in the second with all the intense movements and aggressiveness. Then he knocks him down with a freakin jab, subconsciously telling Okami "Hey, guess how a real punch will feel like". Then he fakes pity and lets his hands down, Okami feels better and gets knocked out. :confused05:

Would love to see him embarrass GSP like that. If he beats Sonnen again, he needs to get the hell up to LHW.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Lovely
> 
> Great to see you in here, this is my neck of the woods  I've been alot more active in here than I have over at mmaforum.dk :/ Guess I stuck with this place because it's where I started out
> 
> BTW Bisping seems to think he could do better:


I think bisping would be an entertaining fight for anderson, because he is also fast on his feet. no doubt anderson would win, but i think bisping might last until the 3rd at least and the exchanges would be fun to watch.

I don't think stann would get past round 1 with anderson. i think he's solid, but in a forrest sort of way and i'd expect similar results


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> lol people actually thought Okami would win. Like Silva said himself, "don't train with losers if you want to win" haha best UFC in years.


ROFL, he actually said this??

Anyone got a link?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

mo25 said:


> ROFL, he actually said this??
> 
> Anyone got a link?


He didn't said that, at least not in the post fight interview.
I´m yet to see the post fight conference.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> He didn't said that, at least not in the post fight interview.
> I´m yet to see the post fight conference.


The presser wasn't showed in it's entirety last night, a bit unsure why. But check here for highlights and notes 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/94137-post-fight-presser-notes-who-got-bonuses.html


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

mo25 said:


> ROFL, he actually said this??
> 
> Anyone got a link?


He said that back when it was first announced that Okami was training with Sonnen.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

vilify said:


> He said that back when it was first announced that Okami was training with Sonnen.


Hey your next post is 2000!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

mo25 said:


> ROFL, he actually said this??
> 
> Anyone got a link?


yeah he did a while back when they asked him what he thought about okami training with Sonnen. Don't remember exactly what interview.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So much for my "I told you so". No fun.  

Anyway, bring on Sonnen.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

who honestly even expected anything different?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well...there's a lot of people who say it for the sake of it. Without properly analyzing the fights, stats, attributes, styles, and more importantly the history of the fighters. IE: You don't think Anderson has been thinking about this "loss" for the last five years or so. With his title, legacy, revenge, all on the line at his hometown he was going to put on a show. Guess what, Okami brought it to em. Okami dictated the fight in the first and realized he was at a stalemate then he got jarred in the final seconds and that was his welcoming present to BRAZIL and into "The Spider's" realm. That really turned the tides. Had that kick not landed Okami would have been confident still, I could see Chael in him especially with not touching gloves. I know Chael probably told em not to do it. Pretty disrespectful if you ask me and even after the fight Okami didn't really seem to acknowledge em just a sheepish nod of the head. That is what Anderson does to fighters; he makes them mortal. 

I think now most see Anderson Silva for who he is and what he represents. IT'S ART AT ITS FINEST! HE TRULY DEFINES THE "ART" IN MARTIAL ARTS. 

Don't be a surprised when they create a statue for em in Curitiba.


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

I bet I am not the only one that can't wait to hear Chaels reaction to this. :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Well...there's a lot of people who say it for the sake of it. Without properly analyzing the fights, stats, attributes, styles, and more importantly the history of the fighters. IE: You don't think Anderson has been thinking about this "loss" for the last five years or so. With his title, legacy, revenge, all on the line at his hometown he was going to put on a show. Guess what, Okami brought it to em. Okami dictated the fight in the first and realized he was at a stalemate then he got jarred in the final seconds and that was his welcoming present to BRAZIL and into "The Spider's" realm. That really turned the tides. Had that kick not landed Okami would have been confident still, I *could see Chael in him especially with not touching gloves. I know Chael probably told em not to do it. Pretty disrespectful if you ask me and even after the fight Okami didn't really seem to acknowledge em just a sheepish nod of the head. That is what Anderson does to fighters; he makes them mortal. *
> 
> I think now most see Anderson Silva for who he is and what he represents. IT'S ART AT ITS FINEST! HE TRULY DEFINES THE "ART" IN MARTIAL ARTS.
> 
> Don't be a surprised when they create a statue for em in Curitiba.


They just don't like each other, it had nothing to do with Chael or Anderson breaking him down. Anderson has had ill will towards Okami since their first fight so the no touching of the gloves was partly because of Anderson as well not just Okami.

Even Noguiera refused to touch gloves with Hendo an Dan actually tried to touch gloves but Nog wasn't having any of it because he was robbed in their first fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Okami was never thought of as a serious challenge and proved he's a solid top ten guy but nothing more. 

I dont see anything out of character in this fight other than Silva didnt look good to me. He dominated and won convincingly but I felt he should have looked better. 

I dont see him moving down in weight and a fight with GSP would be giving him a lot of advantages even at a catch weight. So I want to see him fight at 205. Lets see him take on Rua, Rampage, Machida Evens and Jones.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Okami was never thought of as a serious challenge and proved he's a solid top ten guy but nothing more.
> 
> I dont see anything out of character in this fight other than Silva didnt look good to me. He dominated and won convincingly but I felt he should have looked better.
> 
> I dont see him moving down in weight and a fight with GSP would be giving him a lot of advantages even at a catch weight. So I want to see him fight at 205. Lets see him take on Rua, Rampage, Machida Evens and Jones.


Okami was a decent challenge that has proven himself worthy, unlike some previous challengers. He is a very skilled wrestler, his downfall was his dependency on clinching against the cage to get the TD. Whenever he went for that leg Silva pointed out to him that he has knees and that they hurt, which resulted in Okami abandoning his TDs and looking lost in there.
Silva looked very impressive, his striking as accurate as ever, landing jabs from the hip at will.

It is not possible for Silva to move down in weight, his age and size will not allow it, so a match with GSP would have to be at 180 or 185.

BTW Silva would never, ever fight Machida - period


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

> Anderson Silva is a genius.
> 
> It's not an entirely novel statement these days. Silva earned that status in his second fight with Rich Franklin, specifically at the moment when he ducked and dodged a punch-kick combo from the Ohioan with ease. He beat Franklin mentally long before the final sequence, the four-limbed barrage that mirrored the end of their first encounter.
> 
> ...


 http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/8/28/2389208/ufc-134-results-anderson-silva-vs-yushin-okami-post-fight-recap-and
This article is awesome, well written, and exactly what I think of when I watch Silva Fight. 

Well played sir.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> chael sonnen rematch is the only competitive fight and everyone knows it


Only if AS fights injured again:confused05:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Kosei Inoue said:


> I bet I am not the only one that can't wait to hear Chaels reaction to this. :thumb02:


From Chael's Twitter:



> We call Andy "champ" like we call developmentally disabled animals "champ." Good boy, Andy, good boy!


Anybody still think this act is funny?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

It's tough to give Okami credit when he fought so poorly. It was embarassing to be honest, standing right in front of Anderson not moving going punch for punch. Given Okami's build and size I could have put up a better fight, and I'm not kidding, that was absolutely horrendous. Like laying down on your back against Lesnar or trying to outwrestle GSP, about as stupid as you could be. People are all praising Anderson, he may deserve it, but not for this fight. Okami handed his face over on a silver platter, one of the worst strategies I've ever seen in a fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rabakill said:


> It's tough to give Okami credit when he fought so poorly. It was embarassing to be honest, standing right in front of Anderson not moving going punch for punch. Given Okami's build and size I could have put up a better fight, and I'm not kidding, that was absolutely horrendous. Like laying down on your back against Lesnar or trying to outwrestle GSP, about as stupid as you could be. People are all praising Anderson, he may deserve it, but not for this fight. Okami handed his face over on a silver platter, one of the worst strategies I've ever seen in a fight.


It would appear that way, but there's more to it than meets the eye. I just reviewed the fight twice and watched it three times now reviewing key moments multiple times. 

First round was very solid for Okami. He dictated the fight and got em where he wanted; against the fench in a clinch. Except he couldn't take em down. The final seconds threw him off big time when Anderson landed the roundhouse kick. Right then and there I'm sure Okami was having flashbacks of their last encounter. 

Second round Anderson turned it up. He allowed Okami to take control of the Octagon in the first now it was his turn. He threw a plethora of shots and feints that confused em big time. 

Then he planted his feet and jab countered multiple times and I didn't realize this but they threw jabs SIMULTANEOUSLY except Anderson sidestepped it by a "few inches" and snapped Okami's head back. Okami still hadn't retracted his jab yet that's why he got dropped...it was another sniper shot except a warning for what was to come.

Now this is my favorite. Okami got up and stalked Anderson until his back was against the fence and guess what he let em. This was a TRAP. He went into his crouching Karate stance while Okami inched his way towards him subsequently throwing the left cross. Anderson dodged it and spun around and surprise...Okami was pinned against the fence. Then bam right cross counter dropped em and it was over.

So you see it's not that Okami handed him the fight. It was a very high level chess match with traps, diversions, and position plays all utilized for the end game.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

great little breakdown mate, but the word "em" keeps throwing my focus off


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I couldn't watch this live because of the hurricane. 

Predictable post fight trashing of Okami. Everyone who said Andy would win told you people that Okami wasn't the fighter you were making him out to be. Okami did what Okami always does and got beat down because he was fighting the GOAT not Chokequardt. 

Andy is the greatest ever and no one else is close.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Haha, "couldn't take him down"? It is pretty damn hard to secure a takedown when you never even try. Okami did practically nothing to get a takedown. He held Silva there and responded to silva's knees. Then he backed away. The clinch and the work against the cage was a waste of time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> great little breakdown mate, but the word "em" keeps throwing my focus off


 By now everybody should know that Anderson forces majority of his opponents to look like that. 

My question is how does he know what to do everytime. How many times has he been stuck behind the cage in his matches and have been able to get out or land a beautiful counter. It's only the unpredictable moves that may work; flying heel hook, charging at em Chael style, just anything out of the ordinary. 

- Cote tried for a takedown and Anderson spun around pinning him against the fence. That's when he got up and asked Cote if he needed a hand. Then they clinched and Cote went for a exit counter and Anderson dodged it.
- Demian was circling and Anderson landed a flying knee in that direction at the same moment. Same one against Carlos Newton that knocked him out, of course it didn't work as well against Lutter, but he ended up tapping him out.
- dodged every punch Vitor threw. The one that NOBODY SAW was when Vitor caught Anderson's roundhouse kick. On their way down Vitor swung with a left and midway in the air Anderson dodged it and on the ground Vitor swung again with a right this time with Andersn dodging it again. No joke...review it. There's no way anybody would see it the first time.
- James "The Sandman" lands his first leg kick and pays the price for it and no it wasn't a sloppy one.
- Griffin was his msg to Dana White and co. + fans around the world. "Are you not entertained!" 
- Okami match showed that Anderson was not playing around. He came in prepared and sized him up the first five minutes to see what he had for em. Felt his power in the first and executed in the second. 
- the list goes on

This shows me that while Rousimar has THE WORST situational awareness Anderson has heightened awareness. 

He's got "Spider" senses.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Seriously, that was vintage Silva. Got to be honest, he is the best in the world right now and arguably of all time. Okami is as legit a contender as they come and he took him out with alarming ease. That's not normal. Simply amazing.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> It would appear that way, but there's more to it than meets the eye. I just reviewed the fight twice and watched it three times now reviewing key moments multiple times.
> 
> First round was very solid for Okami. He dictated the fight and got em where he wanted; against the fench in a clinch. Except he couldn't take em down. The final seconds threw him off big time when Anderson landed the roundhouse kick. Right then and there I'm sure Okami was having flashbacks of their last encounter.
> 
> ...


nicely put, good breakdown 
Andy is just that(!) good.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont want to see Anderson fight anyone else other than GSP, Sonnen or JBJ at this point. Those are the only guys somewhat the same size than can challenge him.

If Dana decides to give Bisping a shot he has clearly lost his mind and Is picking fights to protect his fan favorite cash cows.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

in all honesty anderson really isnt a cash cow and the only reason he would give bisping a fight is for the european expansion.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Prolific said:


> in all honesty anderson really isnt a cash cow and the only reason he would give bisping a fight is for the european expansion.


F.. The European expansion, Im from Europe and I want to see the Anderson tested, not getting fed opponents because of their Nationality. Bring Anderson vs GSP to London and I'll buy a ticket, hell have Bisping fight In a Co-main event, but dont waste another Anderson fight on someone who Isnt going to challenge him.

And, yeah.. I've heard Anderson Isnt the biggest cash cow In the UFC, but something tells me when Lyoto wanted Anderson money there's a reason Anderson gets that money.
Im sure he's a top 10 draw


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Second round Anderson turned it up. He allowed Okami to take control of the Octagon in the first now it was his turn. He threw a plethora of shots and feints that confused em big time.
> 
> Then he planted his feet and jab countered multiple times and I didn't realize this but they threw jabs SIMULTANEOUSLY except Anderson sidestepped it by a "few inches" and snapped Okami's head back. Okami still hadn't retracted his jab yet that's why he got dropped...it was another sniper shot except a warning for what was to come.
> 
> ...


yeah of course Anderson was trapping him, this was clear as day. Okami walked right into it, you do not go punch for punch with Anderson Silva, if you do you are an idiot. This is exactly what Okami got tricked into doing and it's why he lost, I was sitting there going "noooooooooo, what are you doing!!!!!!" bam fights over. Okami should have walked to the middle of the octagon, thrown an overhand right, head down, charge, double leg takedown. That should have been it, it's Okami's fault for standing flatfooted with his head up. I just can't give credit to Anderson when Okami decides to have a who is faster contest.

I see this fight like throwing lobs by Ed Reed, challenging Usain Bolt to a sprint, trying to outwrestle GSP if you catch my drift. Anderson is a human like anyone else who has weaknesses, but to play directly into his strengths is plain stupid. We have to wait until the rematch with Sonnen (if it happens) to see how good Anderson really is when someone fights to his weaknesses instead of his strengths. Is Anderson an amazing striker, absolutely. Can you call him an amazing mma fighter from his fight with Okami? Not really. In my eyes this was a case of Okami making Anderson look good, just like Forrest and Leben did.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Whilst being roided up against Anderson with a busted rib


And Silva wearing his Gi and BJJ black belt at the walk in. People still don't get that Silva _wanted_ the fight to be on the ground to make it a BJJ showcase after Sonnen's insult on Nogueira's BJJ credentials.



mo25 said:


> Seriously when Silva puts his hands down I just start to lol cause I know that's the end of the fight. Once his hands are down Silva's opponent should just walk out the ring cause it's pretty much over.. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


When Silva puts his hands down it's definitely a sign that he has his opponent's timing and the latter is in big trouble.



Leed said:


> Silva is ******* scary and just plain evil. Feeling out your opponent, making him comfortable in the first round and then just making him shit his pants in the second with all the intense movements and aggressiveness. Then he knocks him down with a freakin jab, subconsciously telling Okami "Hey, guess how a real punch will feel like". Then he fakes pity and lets his hands down, Okami feels better and gets knocked out. :confused05:


That wasn't just a jab. It was an atomic clock timed jab right into Okami's forward momentum when the latter tried to throw a jab himself. It wasn't only like Okami got hit, it was more like him running face first into an invisible brick wall.

You can see how Silva had his hands down and let Okami throw a couple of punches first to get the exact timing. Doing that, Silva did not just know the velocity and reach of Okami's punches, but also _when/in what intervals_ Okami would throw them. You could call it Silva's interpretation of Bruce Lee's "way of the intercepting fist".




hellholming said:


> who honestly even expected anything different?


I expected something different and I'm almost a bit disappointed that I was wrong. I hoped for Silva knocking Okami out with an upkick from his back again, but timing it so that Okami would only have his feet grounded to be it legal this time.

I'm not disappointed with the Silva win though


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rabakill said:


> yeah of course Anderson was trapping him, this was clear as day. Okami walked right into it, you do not go punch for punch with Anderson Silva, if you do you are an idiot. This is exactly what Okami got tricked into doing and it's why he lost, I was sitting there going "noooooooooo, what are you doing!!!!!!" bam fights over. Okami should have walked to the middle of the octagon, thrown an overhand right, head down, charge, double leg takedown. That should have been it, it's Okami's fault for standing flatfooted with his head up. I just can't give credit to Anderson when Okami decides to have a who is faster contest.
> 
> I see this fight like throwing lobs by Ed Reed, challenging Usain Bolt to a sprint, trying to outwrestle GSP if you catch my drift. Anderson is a human like anyone else who has weaknesses, but to play directly into his strengths is plain stupid. We have to wait until the rematch with Sonnen (if it happens) to see how good Anderson really is when someone fights to his weaknesses instead of his strengths. Is Anderson an amazing striker, absolutely. Can you call him an amazing mma fighter from his fight with Okami? Not really. In my eyes this was a case of Okami making Anderson look good, just like Forrest and Leben did.


You don't understand fighting this isn't a video game where you can magically be proficient in any style you want at any time. Okami doesn't have the skills to implement that kind of gameplan and he wasn't trying to fight in any areas of weakness for himself. Okami's strengths are outside boxing, clinch striking, and top control. He tried two of those and lost handily in both areas and doesn't have the speed or takedown skills to get Anderson down with any regularity to get to his third strength. 

This was all known prior to the fight. Okami fought exactly the way everyone should have expected him to because that is how he always fights. Some of you people are writing fan fictions not assessing fighters and matchups.

Silva doesn't have any real weaknesses anyways. He has one of the best attacking guards in MMA being on top of him isn't safe at all and it isn't like his wrestling is bad either.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> You don't understand fighting this isn't a video game where you can magically be proficient in any style you want at any time. Okami doesn't have the skills to implement that kind of gameplan and he wasn't trying to fight in any areas of weakness for himself. Okami's strengths are outside boxing, clinch striking, and top control. He tried two of those and lost handily in both areas and doesn't have the speed or takedown skills to get Anderson down with any regularity to get to his third strength.
> 
> This was all known prior to the fight. Okami fought exactly the way everyone should have expected him to because that is how he always fights. Some of you people are writing fan fictions not assessing fighters and matchups.


except that this isn't true... so yeah... one of his strengths is his takedowns, this was talked about ad nauseum before the fight. GSP trains in a way to implement a new gameplan against every fighter, Okami had plenty of time to train double leg takedowns in the gym and it's clear that's what he should have been doing. Telling me he couldn't formulate a strategy based on skills he already has while training with a fighter who implemented this strategy once already is ridiculous.

He never had a chance standing up against Silva and was dumb enough to try, he should have stood slightly back from the middle of the octagon head down, overhand right, charge for the double leg. Any fighter with half a brain and decent takedown skills (such as Okami) will utilize a similar strategy. Don't stand with Anderson Silva, don't go to the ground with Brock Lesnar, don't wrestle with GSP. This is how people become champions, they fight others where they are at their worst, not their best and they implement strategies that make it possible. Okami's attempts at zero takedowns from the center proves how poorly he fought. His first takedown should have been 5 seconds into the fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rabakill said:


> except that this isn't true... so yeah... one of his strengths is his takedowns, this was talked about ad nauseum before the fight. GSP trains in a way to implement a new gameplan against every fighter, Okami had plenty of time to train double leg takedowns in the gym and it's clear that's what he should have been doing. Telling me he couldn't formulate a strategy based on skills he already has while training with a fighter who implemented this strategy once already is ridiculous.
> 
> He never had a chance standing up against Silva and was dumb enough to try, he should have stood slightly back from the middle of the octagon head down, overhand right, charge for the double leg. Any fighter with half a brain and decent takedown skills (such as Okami) will utilize a similar strategy. Don't stand with Anderson Silva, don't go to the ground with Brock Lesnar, don't wrestle with GSP. This is how people become champions, they fight others where they are at their worst, not their best and they implement strategies that make it possible. Okami's attempts at zero takedowns from the center proves how poorly he fought. His first takedown should have been 5 seconds into the fight.


Takedowns are not a strength of his he is decent at clinch takdeowns and mediocre at outside shots. You are making shit up and again you think this is a video game where you can train a technique for a couple months and magically become great at it. He has been training wrestling for a decade and has a mediocre outside shot a couple months with Sonnen isn't changing that. 

How many times did Maia try to get Silva down? His takedown skills are comparable to Okami which people don't seem to understand. Silva doesn't have bad wrestling Okami got stuffed with ease like 4 straight times on outside shots by him in their first fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rabakill said:


> except that this isn't true... so yeah... one of his strengths is his takedowns, this was talked about ad nauseum before the fight. GSP trains in a way to implement a new gameplan against every fighter, Okami had plenty of time to train double leg takedowns in the gym and it's clear that's what he should have been doing.
> 
> He never had a chance standing up against Silva and was dumb enough to try, he should have stood slightly back from the middle of the octagon head down, overhand right, charge for the double leg. Any fighter with half a brain and decent takedown skills (such as Okami) will utilize a similar strategy. Okami's attempts at zero takedowns from the center proves how poorly he fought. His first takedown should have been 5 seconds into the fight.


Okami did what he usually does and came out very aggressive and had a strong first round.

- Anderson Silva utilized *lateral movement *so it was very difficult to catch em.
- Okami did have Octagon control
- Okami initiated the clinched
- Okami put him against the fence
- Okami got kneed several times then he attempted the takedown

Then the roundhouse landed (TSN turning point) and to me that was almost like Anderson saying..."you remember that kick." Without a doubt Okami had flashbacks and it stunned em leading into the second round he wasn't as agressive anymore. In fact tentative.

Second Round:
Anderson flipped the script and went on the offensive. Okami was reacting to everything Anderson was doing. His game plan was shot out of the roof and it's certainly not the easiest to execute from an outside perspective. I gotta ask you have you ever played competitive sports. Sometimes (a lot of times) things don't work out whether it's circumstantial or it's forced by the opponent. In this case Anderson completely strung his opponent like a puppet master. To say a fighter should have done this or that is asinine when it's apparent he did try in the first.
Mind you he got stunned in the first (possibility of getting finished had the round not ended) and dropped with a jab in the second. 

Then refer to my analysis where you said it was obvious that he was setting a trap. I don't think too many people could see that cuz I know I didn't til I reviewed it numerous times studying Anderson's movement intently. He does the most subtle things to get a reaction. 

SO if you (Okami) were in there and you have a fighter who is as talented as Anderson throwing all these shots, feints, moving around, what are you going to do. "Oh I'll just take him down cuz that's what everybody does and I'll win the fight." If it were only that easy...eh.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Takedowns are not a strength of his he is decent at clinch takdeowns and mediocre at outside shots. You are making shit up and again you think this is a video game where you can train a technique for a couple months and magically become great at it. He has been training wrestling for a decade and has a mediocre outside shot a couple months with Sonnen isn't changing that.
> 
> How many times did Maia try to get Silva down? His takedown skills are comparable to Okami which people don't seem to understand. Silva doesn't have bad wrestling Okami got stuffed with ease like 4 straight times on outside shots by him in their first fight.


If his wrestling isn't good why was it stated over and over that it was one of his strengths leading up to the fight, I'm not making anything up. He trained poorly and fought with a terrible gameplan, end of story. He had plenty of time to train his double leg takedowns, and it's almost exclusively what he should have been working on. You can deny it and insult me all you want, I know plenty about how mixed martial arts works and coming up with a good strategy and training in camp to implement it is what makes someone a winner or a loser. Okami trained poorly and had a crap gameplan, he had the physical tools and the time to train well but he didn't. Just because a fighter has fought one way in the past does not mean he is stuck there forever, it's up to the fighter and his trainers to create dynamic strategies. You are talking like no fighter can ever change their style which is 100% pure crap.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

rabakill said:


> If his wrestling isn't good why was it stated over and over that it was one of his strengths leading up to the fight, I'm not making anything up. He trained poorly and fought with a terrible gameplan, end of story. He had plenty of time to train his double leg takedowns, and it's almost exclusively what he should have been working on. You can deny it and insult me all you want, I know plenty about how mixed martial arts works and coming up with a good strategy and training in camp to implement it is what makes someone a winner or a loser. Okami trained poorly and had a crap gameplan, he had the physical tools and the time to train well but he didn't. Just because a fighter has fought one way in the past does not mean he is stuck there forever, it's up to the fighter and his trainers to create dynamic strategies. You are talking like no fighter can ever change their style which is 100% pure crap.


you have to remember the mental side of MMA, wich is a very important part, sure okami could have had a similar gameplan to sonnen, but it was obvious that he wouldnt be able to use it

the fight went down exactly how I and many others on this forum said it would, okami was too slow, he always starts slow, hes very methodical AND his TDs are from the clinch, jon fitch style, not double legs like sonnen or GSP, this meant he had to get in close to anderson to take him down, add in how much faster anderson is than okami it was pretty obvious he wouldnt be able to do what sonnen did, they are 2 completley different fighters (sonnen and okami) apples and oranges

even if he did plan on using the same gameplan as sonnen (wich sonnen probably did tell him to use) once you're in the cage its only natural to go back to your basic skills cuz thats what you know best, and i imagine being in there with anderson silva might want to make you fight the way you're most comfterble and use the skills that brought you to be #1 contender anyway

these things happened many times with guys fighting against GSP also...acutally guys fighting GSP usually do the opposite, they fight in a very different manner that got them there in the 1st place, they usually just stand still lol


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> even if he did plan on using the same gameplan as sonnen (wich sonnen probably did tell him to use) once you're in the cage its only natural to go back to your basic skills cuz thats what you know best, and i imagine being in there with anderson silva might want to make you fight the way you're most comfterble and use the skills that brought you to be #1 contender anyway
> 
> these things happened many times with guys fighting against GSP also...acutally guys fighting GSP usually do the opposite, they fight in a very different manner that got them there in the 1st place, they usually just stand still lol


I like your idea, a large part of me thinks Okami went in there and completely panicked as soon as he saw the cage door close. Generally a fighter with a gameplan will atleast try to implement it at some point so either Okami panicked and completely forgot it or he just never had one. Either way it was not what a well trained contender should do, which is why I don't get the extreme praise for Anderson after this fight. He's an excellent counter puncher, we already knew that. Okami should have been in 100% takedown mode the entire fight.

Watching the second round was painful, Okami standing still getting lured into a striking match at midrange made me wonder how Okami ever got a title shot. If there's one thing you do not want to against Anderson it's exactly that, standing in his range trying to box. I'm not trying to take credit from Anderson, it's more of a wtf was Okami doing. how can someone who claims to be a pro mma fighter make such a massive mistake.


----------

